# Watch out for the Christmas Light Police if you are from MN



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is kind of funny.... I think it is a prank, but its not too far off from what you could find here in the state where nothing is allowed.

http://www.lightsoutminnesota.org

Dear Minnesotan:

This is a friendly reminder that the state-wide ban on holiday light displays does go into affect on Friday, January 14th.

Our legislature, in conjunction with local and federal officials, proposed and passed this ordinance to conserve energy in both the public and private sectors. Unnecessary holiday light displays account for $22 million in wasted electricity annually.

While holiday lights are a wonderful way to spread joy and celebrate the season, we must ask that you cease lighting your displays by Friday, January 14. Random community checks have been authorized and scheduled. Business and residential holiday light displays will be fined on a per bulb basis, calculated by current electrical usage and average power bill factorization tables.

Thank you in advance for your consideration.

Sincerely,

Ron Johnson
Director
Department of Natural Resources Conservancy


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That may very well be one of the most rediculous things I've ever heard.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

At first I thought this was a joke... But then I looked at the site and noticed it was for real. Getting fined per bulb - Wow... :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I wonder if they plan on using some of the money saved to locate and replace the burn't out bulb that thought this one up!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What a joke, there's no shortage and electricity and the people using it have to pay for it so who cares. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

At least they give ya till the 14th. Remember the wise men don't show up till the 7th.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Thats MN :eyeroll:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't get this vision out of my head of a couple of brown-shirted gestapo thugs coming around the neighborhood "inspecting" as to who might still have their lights up. I picture a guy like that Maj. Wolfgang Hochstetter (the Gestapo major), from Hogan's Heroes, saying to you: "You 'vil remove your lights immediately, or suffer za consequences."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you believe in the "Greenhouse Affect" you probably believe in the law. Sometimes it's the little things that make a difference.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You pay for the electricity, it's your property. You have a right to do what you damn well please with it. I guess I don't have to worry about it. I'm not from Minnesota.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> You pay for the electricity, it's your property. You have a right to do what you damn well please with it. I guess I don't have to worry about it. I'm not from Minnesota.


Watch out, Fallguy! The Light Police might be coming to your city next. Don't worry, you will get a fair trial followed immediately by an execution.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a prank. First, if you look at the html source code, the header states the website isn't associated with the Minnesota state government. Secondly, there is no Department of Natural Resource Conservancy.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gunner said:


> It's a prank. First, if you look at the html source code, the header states the website isn't associated with the Minnesota state government. Secondly, there is no Department of Natural Resource Conservancy.


Yes, but it isn't too much of a stretch to see something come to pass here in this state. Just look what they are doing to cigarette smokers. I believe our state legislature is going to look at a statewide smoking ban. I'm not a smoker, but to ban smoking in all public places is a bit radical to me. :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Watch out, Fallguy! The Light Police might be coming to your city next. Don't worry, you will get a fair trial followed immediately by an execution.

Ha Ha Ha! Hey at least I get a fair trial!


----------

